# 2011 Kona Jake the Snake vs. 2010 Major Jake



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking to build up a new bike for the 2010/2011 cross season and I have narrowed my frame choices down to the 2011 Kona Jake the Snake and the 2010 Kona Major Jake. I am looking to build a good durable race bike and I want to keep the total cost around ~$1600. I have most of my components already chosen but I cannot decide on the frame. 
The 2011 JTS is $480 shipped without a headset and the 2010 Major Jake is $680 shipped with a headset and has a better fork, an alpha c20. With the final build of the Major Jake being about $100 more my question is then which is a better buy, the scandium major jake or the JTS which now has a tapered head tube and BB30 bb? Thanks in advance.

Here is a link to the 2011 Kona JTS for convenience: 
http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?conte ... _the_snake


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

IMO, the Major Jake would be the way to go. The frame material and better fork would be the difference to me. Too, I see alot of complaints about the BB30 BB for CX.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> IMO, the Major Jake would be the way to go. The frame material and better fork would be the difference to me. Too, I see alot of complaints about the BB30 BB for CX.


I think you see lots of complaints about SRAM BB300 bearings...........with Phil Wood grease they are good.

I have an '11 JTS and the new fork is way stiffer than the Alpha Q.......


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

shomyoface said:


> I think you see lots of complaints about SRAM BB300 bearings...........with Phil Wood grease they are good.
> 
> I have an '11 JTS and the new fork is way stiffer than the Alpha Q.......


You've ridden both forks I guess? I'm a heavy rider and have not had any complaints on the rigidity of the Alpha Q CX fork, but this is the only full carbon fork I have experience with.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

shomyoface said:


> I think you see lots of complaints about SRAM BB300 bearings...........with Phil Wood grease they are good.
> 
> I have an '11 JTS and the new fork is way stiffer than the Alpha Q.......


Thats good to hear. I have been leaning towards the JTS, its cheaper and in my opinion is better looking than the brushed silver version of the major jake. As far as the bb30 bb goes do you mean that if you install the bb30 bearings with phil wood greasenthat they are just as good as normal outboard bb bearings? 
How did you build yours up and what does it weigh? I am not too concerned with weight i just woukd like to get mine under 20lbs. Also what is your general opinion on the riding characteristics and handling? I apologiye for asking so many questions but there are very few reviews out there for the 2011jts. Thanks in advance.


----------

